# General > General >  The most unpleasant person in Caithness

## robglysen

Is the man who takes your picture at the sign in John O' Groats.

He is short tempered, impolite and and not the person I would choose to represent my county.

He has no people skills or patience and has a smile for no one even people that have just finished an 874 mile bike ride for instance.

Also the lack of spaces for bicycles on the train is pathetic too.

Thank god I was there to meet the cyclists, as this guys 'welcome' was pretty non existent, manners and politeness are FREE.
While we were there three seperate groups finished the end to end and he was pretty unfriendly to all of them, someone who likes being there and actually enjoys the job would be much better.
I know I may get into trouble here as I use my real name, however im am simply posting the truth. And if the that is a problem, then ban me if you wish.

----------


## Bill Fernie

For clarity I would point out that the person who takes photos at John O'Groats represents a private company that runs a similar stance at Landsend.

I am making enquiries about the bikes on trains question from Inverness to wick as last year a van system was in place to transport excerss cycles up to Wick where there was insufficient space on the train.  Cycles were I understand waiting to meet cyclist coming off the train.  I will get back here on the cycle question once I get the answer from Scotrail hopefully later today.

----------


## helenwyler

Must be the same guy MrW and I encountered earlier this month.  

We had wandered innocently up to the signpost and I was about to take a photo of MrW standing by it when a yellow (!) sweatshirted man popped out of his box and told us we couldn't take a photo because it was a "private" signpost :: !!

Incredulous, we asked for clarification, to be told again it was private and we could take a photo outside the chained area, which means you can't get near it!!  We lost interest, needless to say.  

What a lousy job having to do that all day, but he was such a misery of a jobsworth!  ::

----------


## hobbes1962

When I was younger I used to spend a fair bit of my time down there as the guy who worked there at the time looked like Brad Pitt and had a smile for everyone.   Ahhh, those were the days!

----------


## horseman

How  can it be that the leading tourist attraction in the area is not better supported than this? Lands end could show them the way :Frown:

----------


## Sheila

Sam in the Bike Shop in Thurso always has boxes with bikes waiting to be uplifted by road haulage as the rail wont take them-even though the cyclists think they are booked on! Cycle tour sites list Sam as the contact point for cycle transport when people have problems!!!and I have had to wait whilst the shop has been closed whilst he has had to run cyclists boxes and luggage to the bus stop all for free as Sam said "this is what they will remember as the end of their trip-we have to make up for the transport problems they have suffered somehow!

----------


## fred

> Also the lack of spaces for bicycles on the train is pathetic too.


Bicycles are sent up by road.

----------


## Bill Fernie

I amde an enquiry to Scotrail regarding the cycle transport by rail as I thought there was van serice started last year and it seems that is still the case.  The reply I received today is as follows - 

Integrated travel opportunities are a key priority for First ScotRail. 
Since being awarded the franchise in October 2004, improvements have been 
introduced including the provision of cycle racks at nearly all our 
stations, enhancements to cycle lockers and the introduction of more bike 
spaces on a number of our trains.

During the summer months, we run a cycle van along the Far North Lines to 
cater for the increase in the number of people travelling with bikes. 
Recognising the requirement of our customers, the Class 158 trains which 
operate along these routes are currently undergoing refurbishment, with a 
key element being the addition of more bike spaces. 

The refurbishment of our Class 322 trains has also won an industry award 
in recognition of efforts made to provide more cycle spaces. Passenger 
Focus, the independent customer watchdog, recently commented that First 
ScotRail is making moves in the right direction.  

 We are confident that the enhancements we are making are considerably 
benefitting our customers and will continue to make improvements to raise 
the quality of service we are providing.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

In other words: Dinnae come to Caithness way yer fancy bikes and weird city ways, please.

----------


## NickInTheNorth

> Must be the same guy MrW and I encountered earlier this month.  
> 
> We had wandered innocently up to the signpost and I was about to take a photo of MrW standing by it when a yellow (!) sweatshirted man popped out of his box and told us we couldn't take a photo because it was a "private" signpost!!
> 
> Incredulous, we asked for clarification, to be told again it was private and we could take a photo outside the chained area, which means you can't get near it!!  We lost interest, needless to say.  
> 
> What a lousy job having to do that all day, but he was such a misery of a jobsworth!


Does anyone know the "legality" of this bit of nonsense?

Who owns the visitors centre at John O' Groats, more to the point who owns the land around the signpost, and does the company concerned have the right to keep people off it?

I can well imagine that I will be taking many trips there in the not too distant future simply to test this mans mettle.

Might well offer to take pictures of anyone that wishes it free of charge too!

----------


## robglysen

Thanks for the cycle uplift info, of the people we met, no one actually seemed to know about any of it.  If we're going to rely on tourism especially when the big D has gone we need to look at it closely.

Luckily myself and my wife were onhand to meet the couple in question and took them for a big slap up meal thanks to the brilliant Halladale Inn and also put them up for the night.

----------


## johno

> Is the man who takes your picture at the sign in John O' Groats.
> 
> He is short tempered, impolite and and not the person I would choose to represent my county.
> 
> He has no people skills or patience and has a smile for no one even people that have just finished an 874 mile bike ride for instance.
> 
> Also the lack of spaces for bicycles on the train is pathetic too.
> 
> Thank god I was there to meet the cyclists, as this guys 'welcome' was pretty non existent, manners and politeness are FREE.
> ...


there was a nurse at highland fabricators just like that, she was the most arrogant scarcastic acid tongued person you would ever be unfortunate to meet. if any staff had an accident or had to have a check up they got it,
i hope that she,s reading this and it makes her day cause thats the kind of kick that i think she would enjoy   ::

----------


## bekisman

Lands End to John O Groats jetski attempt 2001: complaint comment by them. "the 'official' John O Groats photographer who threw his teddy out of his pram and put the famous sign post in the back of his car and went home in a huff." - not nice for visitors. 
I think in Companies House it's: 'THE LANDS END AND JOHN O GROATS Co LTD' who own both the immediate signpost areas?

----------


## bekisman

Sorry just found this, so seems to clear it up?

Wikipedia: The famous "journey's end" signpost at John o'Groats, like its counterpart at Land's End, is private property and owned and operated by a Penzance based firm called Courtwood Photographic. Private photography is forbidden, however, Sunday sees an absence of anyone from Courtwood Photographic at the signpost. To have your photo taken at the famous landmark, prices start at UK£9 (2007 prices) and are sent out in the post at a later date. Many people mistakenly believe that the signpost was erected by the Highland Council for general public use. That is not true. A "free" out-of-hours signpost is situated on the wall next to the First and Last souvenir shop and the harbour as the main signpost is dismantled at night by the site operator

----------


## Sandra_B

Absolutely ridiculous!! Who sold the rights in the first place? The council should put up it's own "public" sign post.

----------


## George Brims

A long time ago I remember John Alexander, a cousin of my father, doing that job for a summer when he was a student. He was the opposite of the current guy, always a smile on his face, and would turn a blind eye to people taking their own pictures.

----------


## anneoctober

But then again, George, that was a different era...sigh ......an ye ken fit e kaitnes fowk are leck fur bletherin  ::  :Wink:

----------


## scotsboy

Go there in Winter and you won't see anyone, you can take as many snaps as you like.

----------


## George Brims

> But then again, George, that was a different era...sigh ......an ye ken fit e kaitnes fowk are leck fur bletherin


Actually John grew up in Aberdeen, though his side of the family were in Castletown I believe.

----------


## Riffman

I'm afraid I have to agree with the OP, I had the misfourtune of needing a photo taken at the sign for the start of a relay, and had to pay the guy to take the photo, he was then happy for us to take out own photo, which needless to says was enourmously better.  It was digital too and I had the print by the end of the day, compared to waiting weeks for the 'offical' one which was if I am honest, was plain crap as far as photographic skills go.

As a photographer I know how you need to treat customers, the gentleman in question does not have those skills.

I vote that we buy a plot of land next his 'box' and put up out own sign, I would happly take photos of tourists and ensure they had the prints minutes afterwards, its just a shame I work down south now.

----------


## karia

We were there a month or so ago and I have never been so ashamed to be 
Scottish!

Thing is, the JO'g ferrry was in full sight at the back of it and made for a much better holiday pic. withoot the hassle.

Still, ....people were being turned away disappointed and left to believe that the Scots really are 'mean' :: 

A privately owned signpost,...I ask you? :: 

Karia

----------


## NickInTheNorth

does anyone know who owns the nearest bit of land?

Make a nice "community enterprise" presumably at the moment Caithness gets no benefit from the sign at all given that the company is Penzance based. And if tourists feel they get a bad deal it must be harmful to the tourist industry generally...

----------


## neepnipper

The sign is dismantled at the end of the day because at the start of the season last year the signs were stolen, the signs used to stay up all the time so you could take a pic after the photographer had gone.

I think the land around the fenced off area is council owned, the sign and land it sits on is owned by the Lands End to John O'Groats Trading Company who also own the Last House and the hotel (which is still in an appalling state, annoys me more every time I see it). That company is run by Heritage Great Britain who also run the Snowden mountain railway and other attractions across the UK.

I believe the photographer is on commission, which you would think would make him a bit more friendly.

----------


## Tugmistress

If you were to take a pic of the sign from outside the chained off area, your mate in the pic too but stood outside that particular area there would be nothing that he could do as you are stood on a public piece of ground.
Think i'll try it out when the daughter comes home  ::   ::  unless someone is willing to be in the pic and try it with me?

----------


## NickInTheNorth

> If you were to take a pic of the sign from outside the chained off area, your mate in the pic too but stood outside that particular area there would be nothing that he could do as you are stood on a public piece of ground.
> Think i'll try it out when the daughter comes home unless someone is willing to be in the pic and try it with me?


Nice one tuggs - leave it 'til after the 9th August and we can arrange a "mass snap" get lots of us to turn up and take pictures without his consent. Be quite good fun  :Grin:

----------


## Tugmistress

you're on nick! the neep is back on the 10th! you are good at hunting stuff out on the net, somewhere there is a 'photographers rights' and i am sure it says about being able to take a pic on public land of private stuff and still being legal ..... have a mooch around and see what you come up with  ::  ::

----------


## NickInTheNorth

I'll certainly do that. Also I generally don't give a damn for petty rules so it's quite likely that I go and stand next to the sign and let you take my picture anyway  :Grin: 

The only way he'll move me is physically - which will be an assault.

Be good to see the neep again  :Grin:  I'll bring the family and make a day of it.

Anyone else up for it?

----------


## Riffman

As regards right to photograph, if it is in the public interest then he can't stop you. He can't turn you away for tresspassing either.  lol this could be fun.....

----------


## paris

*Oh i wish i was up there , this is just the sort of thing i would be involved in lol , how stupid not being "allowed " to take pics , . The thing is visitors will think its the scots being money grabbing  having to have your pic taken by someone employed to do so , maybe an extra sign saying who is behind this jobsworth is erected. jan x*

----------


## concerned resident

Why not get your picture taken at the Dunnet Head sign, as it is the most Northerly part of main land Scotland. John O Groats is only there to rip off the tourists. As for the New Trains, the bikes were in Inverness on the van before the train yesterday (Friday) as my son was on it, the train engine kept stopping as it was travelling south, and stoppped altogether  outside Inverness, the passengers missed all there connections. (Nothing appears to have changed)

----------


## connieb19

> * maybe an extra sign saying who is behind this jobsworth is erected. jan x*


 ::  I nearly choked on my breakfast lol.  ::

----------


## bothyman

> I believe the photographer is on commission, which you would think would make him a bit more friendly.


That could be the reason why he is unhappy when you try to use his sign for free. ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

> *Oh i wish i was up there , this is just the sort of thing i would be involved in lol , how stupid not being "allowed " to take pics , . The thing is visitors will think its the scots being money grabbing  having to have your pic taken by someone employed to do so , maybe an extra sign saying who is behind this jobsworth is erected. jan x*


I don't think the tired stereotype of the 'tight' Scot exists beyond the English imagination, and any tourists from there will certainly notice that a good number of the people they encounter working in the hotels and tourist related services in Scotland are certainly not Scots, and at John O'Groats itself there are plenty English folk serving behind counters.

 :Wink:

----------


## northener

Right, let us get the facts straight.

The sign is NOTHING to do with the Lands End & John O'Groats Company - in other words the JOG Hotel and the Last House Shop and Museum.

It is NOTHING to do with any one who is based in John O'Groats, not the 'visitor centre' (as quoted in an early post - where's that then?), the Tourist Info, the ferry, Kev, Alistair or Dave's creel boats, the snack bar, the First and Last, the Seaview, Walter, Northcoast Marine Adventures, the campsite, Squawky the Black headed gull or the Radical Islamic Army of Tourist Traps.

John O'Groats is NEVER referred to as the Most Northerly Point by the two shops at the harbour, at least. They always tell people that Dunnet Head holds that honour, JOG is, traditionally, the furthest point by road from Lands End.

When you lot get down off your self-righteous, misinformed and 'enraged' high horses and actually start coming up with facts plus constructive view points, you'll be getting somewhere. 

I think Neeps pointed out that the sign was taken down when the photographer wasn't there beacause it was vandalised on one occasion and stolen on another. Certainly I know that prior to these incidents,the people who run the sign were always happy to leave the sign out when the photographer wasn't there so tourists could take their photos'.

As for being miserable, I've seen first hand the guys (there's more than one photographer, but I bet most of you planks never even knew that) working on a regular basis and, on the whole, they seem to be fine with people. Bear in mind the amount of End to Enders they see every day, it's pretty hard to break out into spontentaneous and ecstatic applause every couple of hours.....

Whats up, do you lot have such perfect lives that you never have an off day?

You want to hear the way a (thankfully) small minority of tourists talk to people who work in places like Groats. They literally treat you like something they've trodden in, then you might actually realise it's a harder job than it looks. 
How many of you would last more than a couple of days in a job like that? 

Get a grip you narrow-minded idiotic bunch of sheep!

----------


## northener

Forgot, Boozeburglar is right about the notion that the Scots are tight-fisted. You don't know what tight-fisted means until you've met a Yorkshireman :Wink:

----------


## robglysen

I am not a narrow minded idiotic sheep thank you, I am posting an experience I had.  I wouldn't expect spontaneous applause but a smile and a good morning is hardly difficult.
As for not lasting five minutes in someone elses job you have no idea what i've done, or my wife.
I wonder if he was dependent on repeat business from the same people would his attitude change.

Baaaaaa.

----------


## northener

Your experience of the photograper was a brief one, my opinion has been formed by years of working there.

The narrow minded idiotic sheep are the ones who are jumping on the bandwagon, not your good self.

I don't care where you've worked or what you've done.

You are doing the right thing by highlighting your personal experience, but, I suggest you re-read the tile of this thread and then ask yourself  - is that offensive description warranted?

If you, or anyone else for that matter, feel that it is, then you are beneath contempt.

----------


## Tugmistress

> Right, let us get the facts straight.
> 
> The sign is NOTHING to do with the Lands End & John O'Groats Company - in other words the JOG Hotel and the Last House Shop and Museum.
> 
> It is NOTHING to do with any one who is based in John O'Groats, not the 'visitor centre' (as quoted in an early post - where's that then?), the Tourist Info, the ferry, Kev, Alistair or Dave's creel boats, the snack bar, the First and Last, the Seaview, Walter, Northcoast Marine Adventures, the campsite, Squawky the Black headed gull or the Radical Islamic Army of Tourist Traps.
> 
> John O'Groats is NEVER referred to as the Most Northerly Point by the two shops at the harbour, at least. They always tell people that Dunnet Head holds that honour, JOG is, traditionally, the furthest point by road from Lands End.
> 
> When you lot get down off your self-righteous, misinformed and 'enraged' high horses and actually start coming up with facts plus constructive view points, you'll be getting somewhere. 
> ...


oooh, misinformed, self-righteous, idiotic, narrow minded and enraged? lol i think not.
I pointed out that there is no way the man/men (and yes actually i did know there is more than one!) could stop you taking a photograph of the sign with your friend in the picture from outside the chained area, if he tries he does not have a legal leg to stand on  :Smile:  and i'll 'get a grip' on my camera to prove it  :Smile:

----------


## bekisman

Am I one too?
 (I did say Sorry about the Co Ltd)

just found this, so seems to clear it up?

Wikipedia: The famous "journey's end" signpost at John o'Groats, like its counterpart at Land's End, is private property and owned and operated by a Penzance based firm called Courtwood Photographic. Private photography is forbidden, however, Sunday sees an absence of anyone from Courtwood Photographic at the signpost. To have your photo taken at the famous landmark, prices start at UK£9 (2007 prices) and are sent out in the post at a later date. Many people mistakenly believe that the signpost was erected by the Highland Council for general public use. That is not true. A "free" out-of-hours signpost is situated on the wall next to the First and Last souvenir shop and the harbour as the main signpost is dismantled at night by the site operator

----------


## neepnipper

Sorry if I misinformed,  I used to work at the Last House and that's what I was told.

BAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


Oh, state of the hotel still annoys me! Is that ok?

----------


## thickrodney

> Right, let us get the facts straight.
> 
> The sign is NOTHING to do with the Lands End & John O'Groats Company - in other words the JOG Hotel and the Last House Shop and Museum.
> 
> It is NOTHING to do with any one who is based in John O'Groats, not the 'visitor centre' (as quoted in an early post - where's that then?), the Tourist Info, the ferry, Kev, Alistair or Dave's creel boats, the snack bar, the First and Last, the Seaview, Walter, Northcoast Marine Adventures, the campsite, Squawky the Black headed gull or the Radical Islamic Army of Tourist Traps.
> 
> John O'Groats is NEVER referred to as the Most Northerly Point by the two shops at the harbour, at least. They always tell people that Dunnet Head holds that honour, JOG is, traditionally, the furthest point by road from Lands End.
> 
> When you lot get down off your self-righteous, misinformed and 'enraged' high horses and actually start coming up with facts plus constructive view points, you'll be getting somewhere. 
> ...


TUBE















Is the word you are looking for, not plank.

----------


## northener

[quote=neepnipper;248207]Sorry if I misinformed, I used to work at the Last House and that's what I was told

Who by?

Bekisman, well sourced! The 'alternative' sign was put up by Walter after the repeated vandalism of the main sign. Nice to see someone sourcing facts instead of rabble rousing drivel.

Tugmistress, you really can't see the point, can you?
It's got nothing to do with the rights and wrongs of what is legal and what is not. 

Its about a bunch of nobodys ganging up on some poor sod who is not in a position to defend themself. And PLEASE don't give me any cobblers about that person being free to reply on this site, let's not delude ourselves, the world is NOT our friend...

Frankly, a lot of people who have placed spurious comments on this thread ought to be ashamed of themselves. You are weak and cowardly individuals. You thrive on other peoples misfortunes and have no positive contribution to give whatsoever. 
If you want to look at what is wrong with the community of the world - look in a mirror.

It's not often I get wound up, but by Christ, you lot have really hit the spot on this one.......

----------


## neepnipper

Does it matter who told me? I was obviously misinformed, I take it all back, apart from the bit about the sign being stolen and the state of the hotel.

By the way, the staff at the Last House always had a friendly word for end to enders, tourists and locals, that's part of the job when dealing with the general public, sometimes I'd had a lousy day but you still have to smile, be friendly and be interested in people.

----------


## ak1

well said northener!!   ::  ::

----------


## anneoctober

> Actually John grew up in Aberdeen, though his side of the family were in Castletown I believe.


Sorry George, did not mean to offend. I was just commenting that no one has time to smile or chat to folks today as they used too.  ::

----------


## Fran

I worked as a photographer at the sign post a few years ago, still have my yellow sweatshirt and i really enjoyed it. there were 3 photographers on different days early morning till late. If end to enders were arriving or setting off we would make sure to be there.The land inside the fence, and the signpost are owned by the company who have the same at Lands end. I was told not to leave the wording on the signpost to stop people taking their own pictures as they would then not pay to have one done.People still took photoes by the sign and this is why the fencing was then put around as it is private property.
I hope people doing the end to end have put their names in the historical book at John O Groats.It makes interesting reading.

----------


## Sandra_B

I don't know if my comment is included in the "weak and cowardly" group, but as I use my real name I don't think it should.

----------


## robglysen

> Frankly, a lot of people who have placed spurious comments on this thread ought to be ashamed of themselves. You are weak and cowardly individuals. You thrive on other peoples misfortunes and have no positive contribution to give whatsoever. 
> If you want to look at what is wrong with the community of the world - look in a mirror.
> 
> It's not often I get wound up, but by Christ, you lot have really hit the spot on this one.......


I made the post because I WAS BLOODY FURIOUS ABOUT THE WAY WE HAD BEEN TREATED.
I felt it important to make people aware of the way he treated others.
Maybe I shouldnt have done it, maybe im sinking to his level.
But I would hate to feel that your just taking the other side to appear high and mighty and above that sort of thing.

Point is we shoulnt be having this debate because people shouldnt be horrible to tourists. I had to apologise for him, which really annoys me.

I'm pretty nice to everone I deal with all day, I dont see why someone else cant be, am I stupid?

Maybe we'll have to agree to disagree and leave it there.

----------


## CourtwoodPhotographicLtd

I shall try to put the record straight about the signpost at John O'Groats. I am the owner/manager of Courtwood Photographic Limited. We are based near Penzance in Cornwall. The company has been a small privately owned business for over 40 years as a photographic processor and printer. The founder of the company developed the "signpost" business in the late fifties. He took photos at Land's End and another site in the UK. He also founded the signpost at John O'groats at this time. He owned the hotel there as well for a certain period.

Now, I do not wish to burst anyone's bubble, but...

The signpost at John O'Groats is NOT a national monument or anything of the sort. It WOULD NOT exist if it were not for a very clever businessman many years ago. Both The signpost at John O'Groats and Land's End are owned and operated by Courtwood Photographic Limited. We offer a service and have had tens of thousands of happy customers since the signposts were erected in the fifties. Neither signpost has ever been "free". The very essence of the sign stems from the development of a business idea, nothing else. 

Obviously the signposts have become famous through many years of happy contented customers who have received lovely mounted photos sent to their own homes. (This is and always will be advantageous. Most people on holiday would agree that carrying a photograph around with them for the rest of their journey is not the most sensible idea!)

Oh, your very valid complaints? Yes of course! I simply felt it was wise to clarify a few things first. 

We have not had any specific complaints about our photographers until very recently. Not even this was "direct". The man in question has been reprimanded and apologises for his lack of patience and understanding. It is often difficult to maintain a smile when facing some rather poor weather and abuse from the public. That is not an excuse as anyone working with the public should maintain composure at all times. So lets just say it helps to paint the picture.

In the last five years or so, the general public visiting both sites has become, shall we say, rather more rude and aggressive when dealing with our photographers. Why? Well, I don't know anyone who does not have an image capturing device (camera of some sort.). So they all wish to take their own photos. They never had the chance a number of years ago as cameras were a luxury item. Once again we provide a personalized service (remember we put a message on the sign for people) and charge for that service. No one is obligating anyone to have their picture taken at our "painted piece of wood"

Another complaint arises due to the fact that the sign is "removed" when the photographer is not present. I am truly sorry that we found this necessary a few years ago. We use to put up a night post for people to use when we were closed. Vandalism, theft and people "having fun" forced us to make the decision to remove it at night. We have to do the same at Land's End. I am sorry that the state of society has forced this upon us.

As regards to the monies not staying in Scotland? We employ two people who live "locally" and we are obligated to pay the local council. But perhaps we are the only "English", or rather "Cornish" company in Scotland. 

By the simple creation and running of the signpost we attract many people to the area. End to Enders and others seeking to have their photos at the post. I will be the first to agree that bad manners from our staff is not acceptable, and once again apologise. And specifically to anyone offended by the actions of our photographer. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

If you have specific complaints you wish to direct to my attention... please email to:    signpost@courtwood.co.uk    If I am not told what is happening, it is rather difficult to rectify the situation. 

It looks like we may have an opening for a photographer's position next year. So if there is anyone prepared to brave the weather and society's attitude, please let me know.

Charles Schofield
Managing director
Courtwood Photographic Limited

Unit2, plot 1a
Rospeath industrial estate
Crowlas
Cornwall
TR20 8DU

----------


## NickInTheNorth

good clear explanation. Many thanks.

I may just call off the mass trespass  :Grin:

----------


## robglysen

Thank you Charles.

----------


## rhino

argos in wick would be a runner up for the winner..........

----------


## macdf

the staff in zeroz that work during the day are extremely rude! they seam to think shouting at their customers is good service

----------


## silversurfer

Charles, a very good reply which I think helps clarify the situation.  I have watched 'the signpost' over many years and you are correct, vitually everyone, certainly holiday makers now carry cameras.

Could I suggest a 'business improvement'.

Why not charge a small fee to put up the lettering and take the picture for them with their camera.  Five photos at say £2 = one normal sale.

The signpost is an institution - we just need to make it work for all our mutal benefit.

----------


## cemmts

Argos  :Smile:  I would have to agree with you but it was good at the start. What happened at Zeros or whatever its called now lol?

----------


## Fran

> Must be the same guy MrW and I encountered earlier this month. 
> 
> We had wandered innocently up to the signpost and I was about to take a photo of MrW standing by it when a yellow (!) sweatshirted man popped out of his box and told us we couldn't take a photo because it was a "private" signpost!!
> 
> . 
> 
> What a lousy job having to do that all day, but he was such a misery of a jobsworth!


 
I did this job some years ago, starting at 8am and finishing late. I really enjoyed it, met some inice and interesting people and really enjoyed the end to enders. I still have the yellow tops i had to wear. was told not to let anyone take picture of the post and to remove the one part of the sign that said how many miles to lands end and the date and miles etc.I see it is being advertised again, quite tempted!!! I used to get a free lunch in the john O'Groats hotel but it did get very cold at times...and wet.
Courtwood Photographic co. actually own the land inside the chaINS so I suppose you would be trespassing if you entered but you can stand outside for photoes. there is a good sign on the last house for taking pictures.

----------


## Kodiak

> I did this job some years ago, starting at 8am and finishing late. I really enjoyed it, met some inice and interesting people and really enjoyed the end to enders. I still have the yellow tops i had to wear. was told not to let anyone take picture of the post and to remove the one part of the sign that said how many miles to lands end and the date and miles etc.I see it is being advertised again, quite tempted!!! I used to get a free lunch in the john O'Groats hotel but it did get very cold at times...and wet.


Hey Fran guess what, I also did this job for a Season, 1993 I think, or was it 1992.  It a cold and boring job most of the time and the best bit was meeting the End to Enders who were just finishing or Starting.

I always enjoyed my chat with them and they were all very friendly as well.  I never had a Yellow top though as when I did it you could wear what you wanted.  I was also told not to let anyone take pictures of the Post but I usually just turned a Blind eye and mostly it made no difference to the amount of Photo's I took.  

I always had a free Lunch in the JOG Hotel but then I was also working there in the evening as a Barman in the Public Bar.  Brian Johnston was the Manager then, unfortunarely I believe he died a few years ago.

----------


## northener

> I did this job some years ago, starting at 8am and finishing late. I really enjoyed it, met some inice and interesting people and really enjoyed the end to enders. I still have the yellow tops i had to wear. was told not to let anyone take picture of the post and to remove the one part of the sign that said how many miles to lands end and the date and miles etc.I see it is being advertised again, quite tempted!!! I used to get a free lunch in the john O'Groats hotel but it did get very cold at times...and wet.


Peter, the lad who runs it is a very nice bloke. 

Go on, Fran. You know you want to. :: 


BTW you do realise that allowing this corpse of a thread to lurch its way out of the grave will probably lead to another anti-Groat rant by some.......

----------


## achingale

Why not lobby a local landowner or the council and put up a People's Post at John O'Groats? After all, why should one company have the monopoly? Do it local! Come on, where's that Caithness fire in the heart?! :Wink:

----------


## Kodiak

If you go to The First and Last House on the pier, you will see that they have errected a Signpost on their Wall.

Now lots of Visitors stand beside this and get their Photo taken for free.

----------


## Fran

Kodiak, I think I remember you. That was about the same time as I was working there, there were 3 of us, one of them being the man who is there now. Courtywood  Photograhic co owned it and we sent our films there, but Brian johnston was the boss and he trained me. I still have some of the photoes he took of john o Groats and area. He died soon after he moved away.

----------


## highlander

Dont understand how they can get away with not letting people taking thier photos by the post, someone said they would be trespassing if they stood by the post but is it not law now in scotland we have the freedom to roam and so how could they be accused of trespassing?

----------


## Kodiak

> Kodiak, I think I remember you. That was about the same time as I was working there, there were 3 of us, one of them being the man who is there now. Courtywood  Photograhic co owned it and we sent our films there, but Brian johnston was the boss and he trained me. I still have some of the photoes he took of john o Groats and area. He died soon after he moved away.



Then it was not me who you are thinking of as when I worked there there was two of us who did all the work.  

One was me and the other was my Son.

So it must have been a different year.  I started in the March and went on through to the September but I can not remember the year, it was either 1992 or 1993.

----------


## Kodiak

> Dont understand how they can get away with not letting people taking thier photos by the post, someone said they would be trespassing if they stood by the post but is it not law now in scotland we have the freedom to roam and so how could they be accused of trespassing?


This what you were told to say when you worked at the signpost.  But we all know in Scotland there is no Law of Trespassing.  They tell you say this as most touristes do not know this.

This is why when I did it I never really bothered and as I said I never seemed to lose any trade and as a matter of fact sometimes letting others take Photo's got me extra business.  :Grin:

----------


## northener

> Dont understand how they can get away with not letting people taking thier photos by the post, someone said they would be trespassing if they stood by the post but is it not law now in scotland we have the freedom to roam and so how could they be accused of trespassing?


Only over open space.

Doesn't cover business premises..which is what the sign area can be classed as. Put it this way, if you insisted on wandering around say, a pub garden without purchasing a drink - the landlord would be quite within his rights to order you off the premises. 
The fact that you are stood on grass as opposed to inside a building does not matter. it is land owned by an individual for the purpose of carrying out a business. Therefore they can decide who can go on it or not.

----------


## northener

> ...This is why when I did it I never really bothered and as I said I never seemed to lose any trade and as a matter of fact sometimes letting others take Photo's got me extra business.


The guy who runs it now has no problem, generally speaking, with people getting their photie taken (contrary to what some on here are saying). Like you said, Kodiak - it doesn't seem to affect business and it's good PR.

----------


## Kodiak

> Only over open space.
> 
> Doesn't cover business premises..which is what the sign area can be classed as. Put it this way, if you insisted on wandering around say, a pub garden without purchasing a drink - the landlord would be quite within his rights to order you off the premises. 
> The fact that you are stood on grass as opposed to inside a building does not matter. it is land owned by an individual for the purpose of carrying out a business. Therefore they can decide who can go on it or not.


I stand corrected northener, you are quite correct as I never thought of it being a Business Permisis, which what it is.   :Grin:

----------

